# Does Ariens do sales



## schemmy (Aug 8, 2019)

Getting close to winter and looking at an Ariens deluxe 24. Does Ariens usually run any sales prior to the winter rush? Last year noticed one store offered instore credit but wondered if Ariens offered any preseason sale in the past. thanks


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Sometimes during the Fall season they do promotional stuff like warranty extension 'if purchased prior to a certain date'.


If you are looking for a discounted price, that typically appears in the Spring when dealers are trying to get rid of unwanted inventory. Even then, discounting is minor on the Ariens product


Don't hold your breath for a big price reduction, Schemmy. Welcome aboard!


----------



## schemmy (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for the reply uber T. Would take the warranty extension will keep an eye out for awhile to see if they offer.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I'd have to second what uberT wrote, I don't remember ever seeing Ariens discounted, best I've seen is a deal on extended warranty.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Ariens only makes them. retailers sell them. So, it is up to the retailers/resellers on what deals you might be able to find. There generally are not any "factory" sales with snowblowers like you see with autos.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Ariens only makes them. retailers sell them. So, it is up to the retailers/resellers on what deals you might be able to find. There generally are not any "factory" sales with snowblowers like you see with autos.


Your post implies that if a discount is being offered that it's coming out of the retailers/resellers pockets. While I would agree in regards to a discount or sale, manufacturer rebates are funded by the manufacturer and they do exist. I don't remember if one was ever offered by Ariens for their snowblowers but I know that they offered rebates for other equipment.

PROOF - https://www.ariens.com/en-us/company/blog/ariens-april-promotions-and-rebates


----------



## IowaNick (Sep 12, 2019)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Ariens only makes them. retailers sell them. So, it is up to the retailers/resellers on what deals you might be able to find.


Not entirely true, nowadays retailers usually (pretty much always) have MAP pricing agreements in place with their OEMs. So they are free to charge _more_ for an item, but not less than the minimum advertised retail.

You can thank internet cutthroaters for that. I work for an RV equipment manufacturer and we finally had to go to MAP pricing because of all the fast Eddies selling our hitches on Amazon for 15-20% less than our dealers. And then when it shows up in a damaged, unbranded box or is missing parts customers call us whining and complaining wanting warranty service.

We politely tell them, "We'd be glad to get started on a warranty claim for you, go ahead and contact your dealer and they will help you out."

"*crickets* Ummm, I didn't buy it from a dealer..."

"I'm sorry sir, our warranty is only valid when our equipment is purchased from and installed by one of our dealers."

Dealers can get around it sometimes by giving an under the table discount (non-advertised so not really a sale price), but once MAP pricing is in place all dealers are on the same playing field so they have zero incentive to do it.


----------



## IowaNick (Sep 12, 2019)

nafterclifen said:


> Your post implies that if a discount is being offered that it's coming out of the retailers/resellers pockets. While I would agree in regards to a discount or sale, manufacturer rebates are funded by the manufacturer and they do exist. I don't remember if one was ever offered by Ariens for their snowblowers but I know that they offered rebates for other equipment.
> 
> PROOF - https://www.ariens.com/en-us/company/blog/ariens-april-promotions-and-rebates


99.9% of the time, factory rebates are used for one of two purposes.

1) To move old inventory before the next model year

2) To close out poor-selling models.

Ariens has no trouble moving it's snowblowers, especially the ones people want, so there's almost no chance you're going to see a snowblower rebate unless a certain model turns out to be a lemon.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Could go to Ariens website and sign up for their factory promotions.

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/promotions

Also monitor the ads from Lowe's or Home Depot. May offer a carrot or two. (Also Snowblowers Direct website.)


----------



## IowaNick (Sep 12, 2019)

enigma-2 said:


> Could go to Ariens website and sign up for their factory promotions.
> 
> https://www.ariens.com/en-us/promotions
> 
> Also monitor the ads from Lowe's or Home Depot. May offer a carrot or two. (Also Snowblowers Direct website.)


SBD is offering a 2% discount to use their E-Check payment method, that's about $30 on a Platinum 24 SHO.

Also giving a WeatherTech floor mat which is also about $30.


----------



## grayhairedfreak (Oct 15, 2018)

This past spring, one of the dealers in my area discounted their Deluxe 28s $100 or so when they were down to just 1-2 left in stock. But in general yes, the price is the price.


----------



## lnh (Mar 17, 2019)

Here in Massachusetts they have a sales tax free weekend in August on most things less than $2500. This year, the Ariens dealers offered a free 2 year extended warranty that weekend. So MAP was as listed, but total cost was less (6.25% tax + $99 extended warranty).


----------

